# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR]Page blanche ajoute en PDF

## Abyssin

Bonjour,

j'ai un long texte de 2 pages avec quelques variables (dtermines par une requte qui ne renvoie qu'une ligne) que j'ai plac dans la section dtails de CR.

lorsque je cre mon tat avec CR et que je l'affiche, tout est correct, j'ai mes 2 pages.
Mais, lorsque j'exporte en PDF, cela m'ajoute une 3eme page blanche, seule le pied de page s'affiche avec la date d'impression et le numro de page : page 3/2.
Je n'ai pas ce problme avec mes autres tats pourtant.

j'ai essay de placer mon texte dans diffrentes sections (en tete rapport, page et dtail), ca ne marche pas mieux.

j'ai essay d'enlever le pied de page, rien de mieux non plus.

j'ai cherch et test bcp de manip sur internet mais l encore, chec.

quelqu'un saurait d'o cela viendrait?

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour
as tu regard du cot de la definition de l'imprimante ??

----------


## Abyssin

merci pour ta rponse

dans conception > mise en page, j'avais mon imprimante de slectionne. J'ai test de mettre XPS writer, j'avais toujours ma page blanche.
puis de cocher "optimiser pour un affichage  lcran", toujours la page blanche.
puis, en laissant coch cette mme option, de mettre les marges  0, page blanche encore.
Et enfin, avec la case coche et les marges  0, de recentrer mon texte (quand j'ai mis les marges  0, ma page s'est largie vers la droite, normal) et ca ne marche pas non plus  ::(:

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour, 

Police de caractres ?, as tu essay un autre type d'export ? es tu  jour sur les services packs ??

----------


## Abyssin

pour la police j'ai tout en times, j'ai test en arial et j'ai le mme rsultat.
j'ai export en .doc et j'ai une page blanche, mais c'est la ,n2 cette fois.
et pour les mises  jour, je suis bon.

----------


## Abyssin

problme rsolu !
cela venait d'une image place juste avant le pied de page.
En la dplaant en pied de page, plus de page blanche. Alors qu'en la rduisant, cela ne changeait rien, elle causait toujours le problme.

----------

